# Trey's 2020 Front Yard Reno



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Round 2 - front yard - 3,600sq ft - Hogan's 90% TTTF/10% KBG @ 7#/k

Decided to switch a few things up this year and make the Reno experience a bit more enjoyable. I'm removing the clover and chickweed from the front and putting in the Hogan's mix. I had planned on starting far earlier, however, life happened and I had to start a few weeks late.

What's Done

13Aug20 - 1st round of Glypho

20Aug20 - 2nd round of Glypho

26Aug20 - Spot sprayed Glypho clover

31Aug20-06Sept20 - Power raked and raked. More power raking and raking.

06Sept20 - Aerated and added 3yds (just over a yard after sifted with 1/4" screen) of the best topsoil I could find. They even have a weed seed free guarantee (it's a joke), but you have to prove the weed seed was in their soil . . . Added 3#K/k and 1#P/k and partially watered in.

08Sept20 - Finished leveling. Tweaked sprinkler layout and watered soil amendments into new topsoil.

09Sept20 - Blanket Glypho. Wait about 8 hours, then lightly raked.

10Sept20 - Raked, threw down Disease Ex, starter, rolled, raked, seed (with soil moist), rolled, Tenacity @5oz/A rate, some coconut coir mixed with peat on heavy sun and downspout section, and watered.

13Sept20 - Just over 1" of rain in 20 minutes with a total of about 2" in 1.5 hours. Heavy washout of areas that the new topsoil were added to including about 1/4 of the new soil and half of the peat ending up literally down the drain. I have to say I'm happy with the new leveling, as there were only the 1 area of washout and 2 puddles. Much improved over the half of the yard puddling before. Seed remarkably looks good in most areas. Threw down extra seed in certain areas, but did not rake due to everything being wet.

15Sept20 - Have very little germination of grass. Quite a bit germination of clover, ivy, and chickweed coming up. The ground has not dried out since the heavy rain and soil temp has dropped from 72F on seed down, to 59F today. With nothing but sun for the next week, I'm hoping the predicted low temps (55-65F) this week won't lower soil temps much further. Haven't watered much all (1x in total since rain) as peat and bare soil areas are still wet from rain and dew (not sure what it's called when soil is wet in the morning even with no plants). Unsure what to do at this point. Going to ride it out and see what happens.

17Sept20 - Babies!! A lot of green babies, but also some red. Not sure what that is about. P deficiency? Maybe something to do with an over app of Tenacity? About 60% of lawn is showing some very wanted life. 30% is sparsely coming in, but will give it a couple of days before adding more seed as I threw down more seed 3 days after original seed down. Last 10% is very sparse (only about 10 visible babies per square foot and plenty of seed in and on soil). I'm not 100% sure, but I'm a bit worried, as the 10% area is where my lawn meets my neighbors lawn. His lawn care company broadcasted Barricade on 20Aug20. I'm hoping they didn't get too much into my area and if they did, I'll have to do a spring seeding on that area.

Issues

- I still need need to add an additional 2# K to soil.

- A lot of clover stem spiderwebs keep creeping back. Going to keep spot spraying until germination.

- A ton of clover and chickweed babies coming up. Unsure as to how to deal with at this point.

- Drastic drop in soil temps.

*Adding Pics in 2nd Post*


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

20Aug20 - First Glypho app result



27Aug20 - Second Glypho app result


13Sept20 - Downpour


17Sept20 - Babies (Green)


Babies Red and Green


Close Ups of Red


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

DAS#10
DAG#4

Added extra seed (1.8# Hogan's 90%/10% mix and .4# Hogan's KBG blend from last years reno just to see if anything comes up) over 2.8k and replaced washed out peat. Not having a great germ, but with washout, lower light, and lower temps, I can't complain. Thankfully, temps are supposed to average 77/60 for the next 6 days with nothing but sun. We'll see how that goes.



Full sun side coming in well. Tenacity stressed purple grass appears to be working through it in most spots.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Unfortunately no pictures. Got caught up getting everything set for my surgery tomorrow and didn't get home till 11pm. The grass on the sunny side is just above 2", but I didn't get home to give it it's first mow. That honor will go to my 2 daughters. Got them up to speed over the past couple weeks on mowing with their new Ego and the reel. Got the fert measured and bagged for my wife to throw down as needed. Gonna be hard not doing anything for at least 2 weeks, but I got some pretty good help. I'll snap some pictures before leaving in the morning and post below.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Finally feeling up to catch up on the progress. Gotta give a huge shout out to the amazing ladies who helped/are helping with everything while I'm unable. I'm going to back date post to try and keep some kind of order.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

24Sept20 - DAG #8 - DAS #14

Pictures from day of surgery. Coming in we'll in most areas except for downspout area. Should've used a mat.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

26Sept20 - DAG #10 - DAS #16

The kids mowed the front with the reel at 1.75." Keep in mind, these are the same girls who can't decide who gets to use their bathroom first every single day. I'm trying to figure out how they worked together, mow straighter than me, and also take such better photos too . . .





Downspout area that refuses to cooperate.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

28Sept20 - DAG #12 - DAS #18

Kids mowed at 1.75" and Mama dropped .2#NPK/k and put down "granular" Propiconazole. We were expecting and have received a near constant rain since that evening, so I also asked her to remove the hose across the lawn. Started raining on them so no pictures.


----------

